# Birth Year Watch



## Paul H. (Nov 18, 2008)

Finally was able to pick up a birth year watch ( I could afford)

Should be here Monday (sellers pics) Cheers p


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

1949?

Later,

William


----------



## Paul H. (Nov 18, 2008)

William_Wilson said:


> 1949?
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


Yes 1949 was a good year!! .)


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

Paul H. said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > 1949?
> ...


Have to agree, that was the year I was born.

My trouble is I have 8" wrists and all the 1949 watches I have found are to small.

Enjoy yours.


----------



## Paul H. (Nov 18, 2008)

trackrat said:


> Paul H. said:
> 
> 
> > William_Wilson said:
> ...


My problem was most of the '49's were way above my watch budget!!

I'm July 49

Cheers p


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Paul H. said:


> My problem was most of the '49's were way above my watch budget!!
> 
> I'm July 49
> 
> Cheers p


Now that Rolex and Omega are obscenely expensive, Bulova remains the identifiable and sort of affordable option.

Later,

William


----------



## VintageWatchItaly (Dec 29, 2014)

Very good catch!!


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

Nice catch, I have a very similar looking Hamilton, when I got it the mainspring was broken amazingly I ordered a new one which came in its original 1950's packaging! And she is ticking away keeping great time, mine is from 1947 I purchased it to give to my Dad as it's his birth year watch but he thinks it's too small for his wrist so now it is mine!


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Were they even making wristwatches in '49??

Don't forget Elgin as well. The Bulova's are so easy to date, though.


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> Were they even making wristwatches in '49??
> 
> Don't forget Elgin as well. The Bulova's are so easy to date, though.


Hamilton Watch Co. was incorporated in 1892, so ... yeah! :yes:


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

PDXWatchCollector said:


> Mechanical Alarm said:
> 
> 
> > Were they even making wristwatches in '49??
> ...


Didn't they start out in pocketwatches??


----------



## Paul H. (Nov 18, 2008)

no8yogi said:


> Nice catch, I have a very similar looking Hamilton, when I got it the mainspring was broken amazingly I ordered a new one which came in its original 1950's packaging! And she is ticking away keeping great time, mine is from 1947 I purchased it to give to my Dad as it's his birth year watch but he thinks it's too small for his wrist so now it is mine!


Very nice!! Cheers p


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> PDXWatchCollector said:
> 
> 
> > Mechanical Alarm said:
> ...


I believe you're correct on that point.

Here's the relevant bit from the Hamilton history, as recounted on Wikipedia:

"During the expansion of the railroads in the U.S., Hamilton maintained over 56% of the market. Railroads purchased all of Hamilton's production. As the market switched from pocket watches to wrist watches after World War I, the company manufactured wrist watches. During World War II, Hamilton retooled its business model to serve the military, dropping its consumer products."

This would seem to indicate that wrist watches were well within their product range by 1949.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

It was just a joke about the wristwatches and pocketwatches (well, the pw comment was half serious)...


----------



## greasemonk (Oct 4, 2012)

hi all, apologies to the op for jumping in on his thread ,i bought this from a nice chap on the forum this week without realising it was made and presented in 1955,







my birth year.bad thing is this year we will both be 60................................................................................................................................................................


----------

